# DOTM: Need to break a TIE!!!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We need to split the tie between 1, 2, 3, and 4th place! Voting will end in 24 hours so get them in!!! 

I want to make sure that people are also taking into account the QUALITY of the photos when they vote. These photos must be high enough quality to make it look great in a calendar. A little bit of blurriness isn't going to make a huge difference but the clearer the photos are the better they will look. Just food for thought with voting!

#1 Aspen










#2 Braxton










#3 Duke










#4 Akasha


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Aww no Tess! I guess Akasha gets my vote this time around! LOL


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

This is too hard! I love them all!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

it is hard. But i love the pic of braxton!!!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy this is a hard decision! Just when I think I made my choice I look at them again and cant decide lol


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> We need to split the tie between 1, 2, 3, and 4th place! Voting will end in 24 hours so get them in!!!
> 
> I want to make sure that people are also taking into account the QUALITY of the photos when they vote. These photos must be high enough quality to make it look great in a calendar. A little bit of blurriness isn't going to make a huge difference but the clearer the photos are the better they will look. Just food for thought with voting!


Oh my poor boy! I can't help it. I've got a crappy camera...saving up for my Nikon D5100 though. :wink:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Naww all four are such cute photos! But I re-did my original vote for Akasha :biggrin:

ETA: Surprised to see Duke's votes!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I just have a really hard time voting on these calendar photos. Especially the first one where there were so many photos. They are all great photos and gorgeous dogs.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

hmbutler said:


> Naww all four are such cute photos! But I re-did my original vote for Akasha :biggrin:
> 
> ETA: Surprised to see Duke's votes!


Mine's the only one that is a bit blurry. Don't know where all of Aspen's votes went. He did great in the first one!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> I just have a really hard time voting on these calendar photos. Especially the first one where there were so many photos. They are all great photos and gorgeous dogs.


Lol you just gotta pick one and be happy with your choice :wink: no one will judge someone here for NOT voting on their own photo, and even if they would, we (except maybe Natalie, because she made the poll) can't see who voted for who anyway lol


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> Mine's the only one that is a bit blurry. Don't know where all of Aspen's votes went. He did great in the first one!


I think the blurry photo is the only thing letting him down! He's such a beautiful boy! Get a clear shot of him for another month and he'll be a shoe-in :wink:


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

I went with my original vote, it's tough though, they're great photo's!!!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

hmbutler said:


> I think the blurry photo is the only thing letting him down! He's such a beautiful boy! Get a clear shot of him for another month and he'll be a shoe-in :wink:


Thanks! I can't get a clear shot with this sony I have!! It sucks for action shots...

Maybe a good puppy photo of him will do it...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> I can't get a clear shot with this sony I have!! It sucks for action shots...
> 
> Maybe a good puppy photo of him will do it...


He is incredibly photogenic. 

Don't know what camera you have, but I don't know how people take good photos with cell phones - mine takes horrible pictures, especiallly indoors. I have a Kodak that does pretty well if I remember to charge the battery, and then put the battery back into the camera before I start wondering why it won't turn on.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

xellil said:


> He is incredibly photogenic.
> 
> Don't know what camera you have, but I don't know how people take good photos with cell phones - mine takes horrible pictures, especiallly indoors. I have a Kodak that does pretty well if I remember to charge the battery, and then put the battery back into the camera before I start wondering why it won't turn on.


I have a Sony Cyber Shot. I CAN get pretty decent photos with it, but action, no way. Once in a blue moon maybe...


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I think they're all amazing pictures. I love Aspen, his face is so handsome I'd rather see a close up of him for the calendar!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, he got a couple votes. I guess some people like blurry pictures LOL!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

It's hard to pick just one, they are all winners!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

hmbutler said:


> Lol you just gotta pick one and be happy with your choice :wink: no one will judge someone here for NOT voting on their own photo, and even if they would, we (except maybe Natalie, because she made the poll) can't see who voted for who anyway lol


I can't see who votes for what pictures. That wouldn't be fair! And I think making votes public would open the can of worms for some unneeded drama LOL

I only make the blurry photo comment because these photos are going to be sized up. If the photos are blurry when they're this size they will be even lower quality blown up. Thats my only concern. I didn't mean to take away from Aspen votes! And I agree I'd love to see some nice head shots of his lovely mug! Plus there's LOTS more opportunity to place first in the contests!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> I can't see who votes for what pictures. That wouldn't be fair! And I think making votes public would open the can of worms for some unneeded drama LOL
> 
> I only make the blurry photo comment because these photos are going to be sized up. If the photos are blurry when they're this size they will be even lower quality blown up. Thats my only concern. I didn't mean to take away from Aspen votes! And I agree I'd love to see some nice head shots of his lovely mug! Plus there's LOTS more opportunity to place first in the contests!


You didn't take away his votes by saying that! My baby will always be first to me!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I can't see who votes for what pictures. That wouldn't be fair! And I think making votes public would open the can of worms for some unneeded drama LOL


Yes, we definitely do NOT want everyone to see the votes haha I just didn't know if you would automatically be shown because you created the poll, wasn't sure how they worked. So there ya go, no need to stress too much over you vote, no one knows who voted for who anyway :wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Although, if someone makes a post here and no one has made a post for awhile, and the poll increases by one, it's pretty easy to guess


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

xellil said:


> Although, if someone makes a post here and no one has made a post for awhile, and the poll increases by one, it's pretty easy to guess


but i don't think anyone counts and remembers the vote, at least i dont


----------

